# Matt267 PE Banning Game



## Master slacker (May 18, 2017)

OK trying a new one out..

Your objective is to ban @matt267 PE..

for example

Post 1. Game Starting Post

Post 2. @matt267 PE should be banned for having the spam thread locked

Post 3. @matt267 PE should be banned for being an ass

Post 4. etc, etc, etc,

and you have to ban @matt267 PE.......


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E. (May 18, 2017)

Is the spam thread lock a joke or is he being serious that something was taken too far?
I haven't been here long enough to know how to take that.

Either way, obviously ban @matt267 PE for this inconvenience!


----------



## Master slacker (May 18, 2017)

@matt267 PE should be banned for ruining the final 40 minutes of spam time i have left today


----------



## Karissa (May 18, 2017)

@matt267 PE should be banned cause I can't vent on the spam thread.


----------



## thekzieg (May 18, 2017)

@matt267 PE should NEVER BE BANNED because he's the spam master and we should all strive to be like him.


----------



## leggo PE (May 18, 2017)

Ban @matt267 PE because I still have the spam thread open on a separate tab in the hopes that this will all be over soon but cannot yet spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> @matt267 PE should NEVER BE BANNED because he's the spam master and we should all strive to be like him.


You need better role models.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E. (May 18, 2017)

Ban @Guest_Matt because it seems he changed his username to avoid the mentions.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 18, 2017)

Banned for offending sally-sensitive.

P.S. Can't find a good reason for this, so I hope it's all for fun. Unless they deleted the juicy stuff.


----------



## Binkers41 (May 18, 2017)

Ban both @Guest_Matt and @Guest_matt267 and any other potential Matts whose banning may lead to the spam thread being re-opened.


----------



## leggo PE (May 18, 2017)

Binkers41 said:


> Ban both @Guest_Matt and @Guest_matt267 and any other potential Matts whose banning may lead to the spam thread being re-opened.


Wait, you don't want the spam thread re-opened?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 18, 2017)

leggo said:


> Wait, you don't want the spam thread re-opened?


NO, we need to ban the @Guest_Matt, @Guest_matt267 and any other Matt people who are causing this greviuos delay in quality spam time, and by its very nature delaying the release of results.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 18, 2017)

What did I miss? I try to get some work done and all hell breaks loose. I was planning on spamming my way to the top 10 as soon as the rules were lifted.


----------



## leggo PE (May 18, 2017)

You missed the spam thread being closed. That's about it.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 18, 2017)

leggo said:


> You missed the spam thread being closed. That's about it.


I read through the last 3 pages and still don't understand what happened. I guess I'm not familiar enough yet with all the social dynamics and personalities involved.


----------



## leggo PE (May 18, 2017)

Unban @Guest_Matt because I miss him on the spam board.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E. (May 23, 2017)

Why did the 15k spam thread get locked?
We were on the mission to 20k!

I blame @matt267 PE until further evidence comes out.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 23, 2017)

EhmayWuntee said:


> Why did the 15k spam thread get locked?
> We were on the mission to 20k!
> 
> I blame @matt267 PE until further evidence comes out.


Rules are rules. 15k is the goal. Goal achieved. Now wait for your results like a good student.


----------



## User1 (May 24, 2017)

rude.


----------



## Binkers41 (May 24, 2017)

Seems a bit mean...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 24, 2017)

Ahh, but 15k is not a rule, it is a goal.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Ahh, but 15k is not a rule, it is a goal.


Lines are easily blurred at the spam thread sometimes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 24, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Lines are easily blurred at the spam thread sometimes.


So blur the closededness off of it please.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 24, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> So blur the closededness off of it please.


What's done is done.


----------



## Binkers41 (May 24, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Lines are easily blurred at the spam thread sometimes.






vhab49 said:


> So blur the closededness off of it please.


Yes, please blur the closedness.


----------



## Owism (May 24, 2017)

that was a boring game


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 9, 2017)

I miss Matt267


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 9, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> I miss Matt267


Don't, he was a dick.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 9, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Don't, he was a dick.


Which is why I was trying not to miss.


----------

